# my 3 reds?????



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

my 3 rbp are always like swimming on an angle not strait up...is this a problem??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could be an indication of bad water, or perhaps it is as a sign of aggression towards tankmates, or it could even be a swim bladder problem.

My advice would be to check your water and post the results, do a 25% water change and see what everyone else here has to say about it.

are there any other symptoms?


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

they also have a lil white spot under there head


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hmmmm - the white spot could be fungus????

pic???


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

we could be more help with some pics. Hope they do better.


----------

